# Popping floats?



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

The only time I ever catch any fish is when I just let it sit and leave it alone. Do some of yall just use reg weighted floats for shrimp? Everything I read says popping rigs but popping don't work for me.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Depends on where your fishing


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't had all that much luck with popping rigs in the Choctawhatchee Delta area. But like everything in fishing with the right time and right bait they can be deadly. When I lived in Louisiana I had great success on specks and reds, but over there the fishing seems to be a lot better than here. Live bait under a popper should work better than artificials.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

BirdNest said:


> Depends on where your fishing


upper mobile bay


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

During hot weather a slip cork rig is going to work much better. The fish are deeper in hot weather and you can adjust the cork to where they are feeding, usually about a foot off the bottom.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

When the specks are schooled up is when the popping cork works the best up there but with artificials.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> When the specks are schooled up is when the popping cork works the best up there but with artificials.


Double sparkle beetle rig :thumbup:


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

I think popping the cork is an attention getter. If you're using artificial, it also moves your lure and gives it some action. With live shrimp, they already swim around so you really don't _have_ to pop it as often but I still think it helps to pop it every once in a while.

I like the rattle popping corks unless I want to fish more than 3' deep, then I use the weighted popping corks rigged as a slip cork for easier casting. Even when I use a slip cork I still kind pop it now and then. But not really to make a spash/noize but to move my line and make my bait move up in the water column and fall back down. Sometimes that will get a strike.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> During hot weather a slip cork rig is going to work much better. The fish are deeper in hot weather and you can adjust the cork to where they are feeding, usually about a foot off the bottom.


Yea...I want depth adjustment without retieing and the popping part isn't helpful to me plus costs 4 bucks.


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

cajun thunder rigs seem to work better than the rest....my $0.02.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

SPECtacle said:


> cajun thunder rigs seem to work better than the rest....my $0.02.


+1 on the Cajun thunder


----------

